# hello from the uk



## simon (Jun 19, 2006)

im simon from the uk ( morecambe)
i just joined this forum as i have been training in kenpo for approx 10 years but sadley never graded,im a 4th dan kempo jujitsu and in our association theirs a 4th american kenpo+ i trained in carlisle with a kenpo instructor, but i just was never able to grade as to work and family  commitments.

i did get the acords kenpo package in the hopes that i could grade but i got busy and now he seems to have disapeared....maybe ill have to get traveliing again,but the only instructor nearby is a real money maker so i dought i could afford to grade.......................why is life never simple....coz if it was itd be boring..
anyway, hello to all the other martial artists on this forum, i hope i have many questions answered in my quest for as much knowledge as possible

salute


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 19, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello Simon and welcome to MT!!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 19, 2006)

simon said:
			
		

> im simon from the uk ( morecambe)
> i just joined this forum as i have been training in kenpo for approx 10 years but sadley never graded,im a 4th dan kempo jujitsu and in our association theirs a 4th american kenpo+ i trained in carlisle with a kenpo instructor, but i just was never able to grade as to work and family commitments.
> 
> i did get the acords kenpo package in the hopes that i could grade but i got busy and now he seems to have disapeared....maybe ill have to get traveliing again,but the only instructor nearby is a real money maker so i dought i could afford to grade.......................why is life never simple....coz if it was itd be boring..
> ...


Hey Simon from Morecambe  welcome to MT my friend and I am glad to know you got some MA going on up there why is it when I think of Morecambe the only images I get are of knitting bingo and old guys with handkerchiefs tied round their heads?? Ha! just jokin wid ya my friend.. good luck getting back to your Kenpo and sure if you do not find anything you can always put up your deck chair on the sands and try some cross-stitch LOL!  Seriously..good to have you here...

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2006)

Welome
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings, Simon and welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Simon.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT, simon!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

~Tess


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome Simon!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 19, 2006)

Wotcha mate!


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad you are with us! :wavey:  Perhaps you may find ways of continuing your training through some leads here...  We have good people here from the UK.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT Simon.  :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 19, 2006)

HI Simon,

Amrik here also from the UK. Good to see you here have fun with your posts and don't be afraid to ask questions.

Drop me a line or visit our website for a chat if you wish.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## pstarr (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

'ello an' welome. (please pardon the poor attempt at a typed accent)


----------

